# TrugritLit lawn journal



## TruGritLit (Mar 25, 2019)

Lets see if starting a journal adds or detracts from my lawn OCD...Added humic acid/seaweed to areas prone to leafspot & foliar app of liquid lawn. Hoc:4"


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

looking good!


----------



## TruGritLit (Mar 25, 2019)

Applied azoxy/disease [email protected]/8ksf
Foliar sprayed entire lawn-urban guys liquid [email protected]/1k
Hoc:4" inspected grass blades, prob sharpen blade before next mow. 
Crane Flys moving in and out of lawn, saw first billibug as well, May beetles moving now.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Dang man. That's looking good. Some nice clean edges as well. What part of missouri are you from?


----------



## TruGritLit (Mar 25, 2019)

Budstl said:


> Dang man. That's looking good. Some nice clean edges as well. What part of missouri are you from?


Thanks bro! Trying right?? Im constantly competing with the trugreen, lawn managers, etc in our neighborhood....good domesticated dad fun...
I'm in Pacific (5min from six flags)


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

TruGritLit said:


> Lets see if starting a journal adds or detracts from my lawn OCD...Added humic acid/seaweed to areas prone to leafspot & foliar app of liquid lawn. Hoc:4"


Looks nice! And my experience is that the journal only adds to my OCD! lol!


----------

